# Cadac Gas BBQ Question



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying the small Cadac Gas BBQ, but was wondering could I run it off the spare orange gas bottle in my van ( I have main bottle and one smaller spare)

My van deosnt not have an external take off, and I probably dont have time to get one fitted between know and the holiday.

Would I need another regulator???

Sorry, have no understanding of different types of gas etc.

Many Thanks

ttcharlie


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We have the Cadac Safari Chef, got it reduced from a show with a kit to fit an external gas point. Great piece of kit, specially in France where fresh fish is everywhere and can be cooked outside of the van :? 

Looks like you will need to buy a regulator ttcharlie, like the one on your main bottle and some hose to connect it.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes you can do that, a regulator, some gas pipe and hose clips.
We, fortunately, have an outside bbq point.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there are two types of Safai chef - one which will run as noted above the LP, and the other (which I have) the HP, with screw in cartridges - this won't run on anything else.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We have a Cadac Safari Chef which we run from the orange Gas bottles in the gas storage area.
I carry two calor light bottles. One set up for heating/cooker and the other as a regulator attached permanently with a two meter hose (max allowed).

I then attach hose to the caac when i want to use it.

Works well, used it on my caravan ( gas attachment point on habitation door side) now my motorhome - gas locker door on other side of van than the door - bit less user friendly, but still we use it all the time.t


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ttcharlie

a brilliant bit of kit

you wont look back

we run ours off an external fitting

but did use to run it off a gas cylinder

Aldra


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Got one today from Go outdoors for £52, got to love those places that say they will beat any price by 10%.

Note sure what we spent the 0ther £20 when we were in the shop though.... :roll: 

If someone could just fix the weather in La Rochelle for me, all would be sorted!


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a cadac with screw in gas canisters great bit of kit would not be without it


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We have had a Cadac Easy Chef for a few years now, connected via our external gas point. Really pleased with it and does a great breakfast.
Whilst away in the van last month we were staying at Clumber Park and I decided to cook dinner on it. Half way through cooking we noticed a strange smell and the gas went out on the Cadac. Turned out the regulator had melted due to a blow back in the pipe. You could see all the melted plastic in the pipe of the stand once we lifted off the cooking plate.
We visited a local caravan shop in Worksop hoping to buy spares. The best they could do was provide a complete new unit. I left the shop and did a search on my phone to find the number for the main Cadac UK office. A lovely lady answered the phone and explained that the model I had was prone to blow back and the plastic component which melted had now been replaced with a metal one, this cures the issue.
The lady offered to post me a new part FOC. I explained we were touring in the van and would not be home for another 3 weeks. Just by chance I mentioned we were currently at Clumber Park CC Site. It was a pleasant surprise when she said she was only 9 miles away and we were welcome to pop down to collect the part. So we headed down to the main office. It is not open to the public, but the lady came down to meet us. She took us into the warehouse; I was talking asking what the issues were and if it could happen again. She explained that the blowback could not be prevented but the new metal part will prevent a failure. She started to open a box with a new cadac to get me the part then said, oh just take this…and gave me a complete new cadac. It was the top of the range box with every accessory you can buy, so great customer service from Cadac.
They get my vote for great product and excellent cutomer care…just lucky we were close to the office.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Just come back from the holiday.

The Cadac was excellent.

Thanks everyone for the assistance and recomendations.

Cheers

ttcharlie


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

We have the cadac safari and run it off a patio gas cylinder, I bought the reg and pipe kit off eBay. I have to say it is a great bit off kit and use it more than the oven in the van. What is this blow back then?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I managed to cook breakfast for 8 with this on sunday morning.

Every time I use it, I am more and more impressed.

Cheers


----------

